
Peermaps – Decentralized Maps - Ideabile
https://peermaps.github.io/
======
girzel
Weird that it only mentions OSM in passing, in one or two places Seems like
the source of your map data would be something you'd want to put out front

~~~
Doctor_Fegg
As an OSMer, I kind of took it as a compliment: "of course it's OSM... what
else would you use?"

~~~
cmrx64
That was my interpretation as well, but not as an active OSMer.

------
tuukkah
Vector map tiles are a very intriguing technology given the latest tools from
Mapzen, Mapbox etc., so sharing tiles over p2p is welcome. However, this seems
to use a K-D-B-tree which is similar but different. Why?
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/K-D-B-tree](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/K-D-
B-tree)

Vector map tiles solve multiple problems in keeping the data transfers
reasonable: independence from data outside of viewport, caching by tile,
simplification by zoom level. Does this provide the same?

~~~
pella
Free Vector map tiles :
[http://osm2vectortiles.org/downloads/](http://osm2vectortiles.org/downloads/)

